# Please help - Fatal Error: One or table pointers are invalid



## relaxzone (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi guys,
Firstly thank you very much for reading my post.
I hope you are able to help me fix this issue, I have been scouring these pages as well as others for awhile but can't reach resolution.

Exact error: Fatal Error: One or more table pointers are invalid. Modification could be unsafe.

What I'm running:

Gigabyte Motherboard: H87N Wifi
Memory: 16gb Kingston
CPU: Haswell core 4570 3.2ghz
OS: Windows 7 X64

Background:
I've recently set up a new rig. Installed windows 7 of a usb stick - no dvd drive in this new rig.
Once I boot up I'm presented with this error message: "Fatal Error: One or more table pointers are invalid. Modification could be unsafe.
Press any key to continue".

After I press any key I can boot up and go through to windows and work normally. However I'm puzzled about this error message, I would like very much to fix this issue.

I've googled for solutions and have come across the following:

_1 - Recovery

Is Windows failing to boot after you installed the loader? Just do the following.


* Boot up the PC from your Windows installation disk
* Press and hold SHIFT and then press F10
* Input "bootsect.exe /nt60 SYS /force" (without quotes)
* Restart the PC


Note: If the above doesn't fix your boot issue then use the command "bootsect.exe /nt60 ALL /force" instead. Just make sure you remove all USB flash drives before you use the command._

So when I try this, booting with my USB flash drive the windows installation starts up, but then my mouse and keyboard are inactive so it's not possible for me to actually enter in these commands.

Is there anything you guys can suggest to help me resolve this?

Thank you all very much for your time and help. Greatly appreciate it!
:flowers:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are the mouse and kb plugged into usb 2.0 ports? (the 2 next to the PS/2 port)
Or can you use a PS/2 keyboard?

Is the the hard drive new or used?
Has in ever had a grub boot loader on it?


----------



## relaxzone (Sep 8, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Are the mouse and kb plugged into usb 2.0 ports? (the 2 next to the PS/2 port)
> Or can you use a PS/2 keyboard?
> 
> Is the the hard drive new or used?
> Has in ever had a grub boot loader on it?


Hi wrench thanks for your quick reply.
1. The kb and mouse are plugged in back. Recently installed a USB 3.0 driver however. No ps2 key board or mouse I'm afraid.

2. Hard drive is old from previous build.

3. I had grub long ago. I formatted the hard drive before the install though.

Thank you for your help - appreciate it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Drivers don't work until Windows loads them so in the Bios no drivers, there are both USB 2 and USB 3 ports on the back the 2 right next to the PS/2 port are USB 2.

If nothing else you'll need a PS/2 KB or a USB to PS/2 adapter.


----------



## relaxzone (Sep 8, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Drivers don't work until Windows loads them so in the Bios no drivers, there are both USB 2 and USB 3 ports on the back the 2 right next to the PS/2 port are USB 2.
> 
> If nothing else you'll need a PS/2 KB or a USB to PS/2 adapter.


Hey Wrench!!
Thank you!
I managed to get a PS/2 keyboard and try using that. 
The keyboard worked, and using those instructions in my first post I could open up command prompt and then fix that annoying table pointer issue!

Woohoo!

Thanks for your help mate, appreciate it. :flowers:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear that's all you needed to do


----------

